# 625 Is Ready to Roll



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Well looks like Charlie might be screwing the 522 owners. So there, now all you guys stuck the the door stopper 921s will have some company.

But seriously, to me it's the same receiver with an extra (and for me unnecessary) hard drive for so called VOD movies, Oh here's an idea Charlie cut some of those shopping channels and use the bandwidth for some real VOD, or new HD, or internet, or anything you keep saying there isn't enough room for... but I digress, seriously, who besides Charlie and his cronies see this 625 as a worth while effort? 

What do you guys think are the 522 and 625 similar enough not to screw 522 owners on better software updates?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Kingloop - where did you get the idea that the 522 won't get all of the exact same software updates as the 625? They are in fact the same receiver with different size hard drives, just like the 501/508 and 510 are the same receiver, and all get the same software updates. Just because a receiver isn't sold anymore doesn't mean that it won't continue to get software updates.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

> What do you guys think are the 522 and 625 similar enough not to screw 522 owners on better software updates?


Oh no it was a question...

I just think Charlie has alot going on right now as far as updates are was wondering what everyone else thought.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was reported - 522 and 625 have different versions of software and distinguishing by different build config. We should ask an owner of real 625 for details.


----------



## greg_n (Nov 28, 2002)

I think the 625 does not have Mpeg4 so would be worth to look at this unit to protect your investment....

My bad I was thinking of this 2wire VOD unit.

http://www.2wire.com/?p=11


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Kingloop - where did you get the idea that the 522 won't get all of the exact same software updates as the 625? They are in fact the same receiver with different size hard drives, just like the 501/508 and 510 are the same receiver, and all get the same software updates. Just because a receiver isn't sold anymore doesn't mean that it won't continue to get software updates.


Ok Mark after re-reading this I thought of something differant. The 501, 508, 510, 721 & 921 are less likely to get NBR via a software upgrade. The 522 got it just fine. Now, I'm sure some program could be devised that could incorperate this feature to any of these receivers. Why hasn't it. I think it is too much work or effort or resourses or something. Whatever the reason, what's the liklihood of NBR coming? So my main question was,


KingLoop said:


> ...are the 522 and 625 similar enough not to screw 522 owners on better software updates?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

The only real difference I have seen is that the 625 has the larger HD as mentioned, and the fact that the 625 will work with the new portable dish players that are supposed to be on their way. The real question, Mark, is will the new players work with the 522? If not, then I can say the 522 owners are getting screwed. Will E* replace the 522 with a 625 if we buy a new portable player?


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> Will E* replace the 522 with a 625 if we buy a new portable player?


Buy? Buy? Who said anything about buy? OH NO! Those will be a lease only option for an upgrade fee of $100 and a $4.99 DVR fee. j/k


----------



## Fletch23 (Jun 19, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> ...and the fact that the 625 will work with the new portable dish players that are supposed to be on their way.


Fact? Who stated that the 625 will work with the new portables?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Out with the 522 and in with the 625.

They've just completly renamed the 522 and put the 625 up. No more 522s being produced....

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/dvr/index.shtml


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

If the VOD channels become something more than the current mirrors of existing PPV channels it might be interesting.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

The way they set it up is kinda neat. It's supossed to be like a DVD, where when you go to the movie, you can skip to chapters and other stuff like that..

But since I'm an HD guy I'll still watch a DVD over a PPV. Now if they can get more compelling HD PPVs and not charge a premium for them then maybe I'd order one...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Why wouldn't the 522 not work with the portable DVR's? It has a usb output on it. I would love to have a portable DVR. I guess one could use their laptop as one with the special software and hardware.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

The portable dvrs will work on the 625, 522, and 942 that all have the similar software. I dunno why/who's saying it wont....


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What Bryan said.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Fletch23 said:


> Fact? Who stated that the 625 will work with the new portables?


E* did. However, the 522 was not mentioned as being compatible with it, and Mark had previously stated that the 942 would be over in that forum. I had not gotten an "official" word on whether the 522 would work with them or not. I guess so long as the 522 has USB v2.0 it would not be a big deal. What about the 721 and 921s? Do they have v1.1 or v2.0 and will they ever support the new portables?


----------



## Fletch23 (Jun 19, 2004)

522/625/721/921 are USB 1.1
942 is USB 2.0

Transfers would definately take a lot longer on 1.1... if they allow it.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

lazaruspup said:


> Buy? Buy? Who said anything about buy? OH NO! Those will be a lease only option for an upgrade fee of $100 and a $4.99 DVR fee. j/k


You can buy and activate a 625, for sure... alot of the time when you go to the E* website it says new customers only (like the 942) basically E* wont sell you one, but that doesn't mean you *can't* buy one. MSRP is $349.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Fletch23 said:


> 522/625/721/921 are USB 1.1
> 942 is USB 2.0
> 
> Transfers would definately take a lot longer on 1.1... if they allow it.


The 625 is supposed to be v2.0. I also doubt they would allow transfer froma v1.1 system.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Why? The 1.1 ports would still be faster than transferring at real time


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, my USB Keyboard works just fine on the 721. Not that it is pushing the envelope.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

Maybe Charlie should worry about getting my friggin 522 to work, reliably and properly, before he worries so much about rolling out NEW recivers! Typical company: Once they have you and your money, they no longer care about you.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Racerx said:


> Maybe Charlie should worry about getting my friggin 522 to work, reliably and properly, before he worries so much about rolling out NEW recivers!


Yeah my nicxe new 522 has issues, audio drops and sync troubles, no video on DVR till you start over, and other minor wierdnesses,,,


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Why? The 1.1 ports would still be faster than transferring at real time


You don't want to transfer at real time. You want to transfer at high speeds so you can change what is on it when you want without having to wait forever.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

larrystotler said:


> The 625 is supposed to be v2.0. I also doubt they would allow transfer froma v1.1 system.


From a USB point of view, v2.0 allows connection to any 1.1 connection. V2.0 allows faster speeds, but will transfers at the 1.1 speeds. Now whether that means the connection described will work is another thing.


----------



## jlabsher (Aug 26, 2002)

I tried to get the 625, went through all the rigamarole with the customer service yahoo. Asked her repeatedly "This is to upgrade from my 301 to a 625, right?" Yep, no problems.

When I get patched through to the supervisor to close the deal I was told, the 625 is only available to new subs. I argued to no avail. Thanks for 30 minutes of my life I will never get back Dish!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Give Dishstore.net a call at (800) 807-0837 - They just got their first shipment of 625's and are not listed yet on the website but should be later today. (Ask for Claude when you call)


----------

